# My UK husband moving to the US with me



## juliemcmillan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all,
I am married to a UK citizen.We are both wanting to move back to the US.I understand I must petition with a I-130 as the first step,and I can do this from the UK,through the Embassy in London.Once this is approved,does this give him permission to go to the US to finish the process,and get his green card,or does all this have to be done from the UK?Will he need a visa to travel to the US at this point,or does the I-130 give him permission to come to the US?Basically I want to know the steps involved,and most importantly the time line involved.We hope to be state bound in 6 months.Can this process be done in the states,and if it is,instead of through the UK,would he need a visa to travel as my spouse to the states.Thanks in advance,soooo many questions....appreciate any advice,as I have been online for days,and found much contradicting info.:confused2:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Filing I-130/I-360 | Embassy of the United States
may take longer than 6 months

you may have to go first to establish domiclie


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

juliemcmillan said:


> Hi all,
> I am married to a UK citizen.We are both wanting to move back to the US.I understand I must petition with a I-130 as the first step,and I can do this from the UK,through the Embassy in London.Once this is approved,does this give him permission to go to the US to finish the process,and get his green card,or does all this have to be done from the UK?Will he need a visa to travel to the US at this point,or does the I-130 give him permission to come to the US?Basically I want to know the steps involved,and most importantly the time line involved.We hope to be state bound in 6 months.Can this process be done in the states,and if it is,instead of through the UK,would he need a visa to travel as my spouse to the states.Thanks in advance,soooo many questions....appreciate any advice,as I have been online for days,and found much contradicting info.:confused2:



Your husband needs to get the spouse visa BEFORE moving to the US. The whole process may take between 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Your husband needs to get the spouse visa BEFORE moving to the US. The whole process may take between 6 to 8 months.


Been reading another forum and people's experiences with filing I-130 applications in the UK.

SOME folk have got approvals within 5 months! So you MAY be in luck.


----------



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

have you started this process yet? I'm hoping to start within the next few weeks because we want to be back in the US before the end of next year, but like you don't know where to start. It feels like we just finished my visa for coming over here!


----------



## juliemcmillan (Oct 5, 2012)

MayB,
Tell me about it.....Have my visa appointment next week,and then we are starting right on his....although it looks like we're going to have to get an attorney involved,due to an old criminal record,and the Visa Waiver Program....sigh....such a LOOOOONNNNNGGGG story,but yep,I'm right there with ya,and the thought of being stateside within a year sounds like bliss to me.Maybe its the culture shock,or the HIGH cost of living here in Scotland,but we are hoping to get back on the other side of the pond soon


----------



## juliemcmillan (Oct 5, 2012)

BTW,MayB,I see your in Scotland as well.....we're in the Highlands,were abouts are you?


----------



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

Totally missed this post! How is your visa process coming along? We just sent the first batch of documents off a few weeks ago now I'm on the edge of my seat hoping this process goes quickly!

I am living in Fife!


----------

